# sabine postel - collagen 5x



## ice (31 März 2007)

sieht noch gut aus für ihr alter


----------



## fzander2 (25 Apr. 2007)

wirklich sehr schön für ihr alter


----------



## buRn (3 Mai 2007)

aber trotzdem.... wirklich wirklich ALT

irgendwann sollte man nicht mehr nackig rumlaufen... vor allem vor ner kamera nicht


----------



## brigitte (4 Dez. 2008)

tolle frau mit toller figur hoffentlich macht sie noch mehr solcher nacktaufnahmen
würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2008)

für ihr Alter eine wirklich gute Figur.


----------



## savvas (4 Dez. 2008)

Vielen Dank für Frau Postel.


----------



## Bagheera (8 Dez. 2008)

Danke für Sabine. Eine tolle Frau.


----------



## dreamer (19 Dez. 2008)

Ganz ehrlich.....T r a u m f r a u !!!


----------



## Weltenbummler (22 März 2009)

Sexy.


----------



## brigitte (14 Apr. 2009)

tolle frau würde gerne mehr von ihr sehen


----------



## Ralf35 (15 Apr. 2009)

einfach nur geil! Eine absolute Traumfrau mit einem tollen Körper und einem geilen Busen. Wunderschön!


----------



## kaplan1 (15 Apr. 2009)

She`s a beautiful woman!


----------



## imreig (15 Apr. 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## tatze (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: sabine postel x7*

Sehr nett!
gruß


----------



## pfeife66 (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: sabine postel x7*

schone Bilder Danke


----------



## Hessel (18 Juni 2009)

danke für Sabine:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fzander2 (19 Juni 2009)

nicht schlecht. danke für die collagen.


----------



## lenomaker (30 Juni 2009)

Nicht schlecht!!!


----------



## pornootto (20 Juli 2009)

auch wenn sie keine zwanzig mehr ist würde ich sie gerne öfters unbekleidet sehen.


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2009)

DANKE für die Collagen der hübschen Sabine


----------



## udoreiner (20 Juli 2009)

ich steh zwar nicht auf ältere frauen, trotzdem danke für die arbeit )


----------



## katzekatze (1 Sep. 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## mähdrescher (1 Sep. 2009)

nette collage..danke vielmals für sabine


----------



## der rasende furz (1 Sep. 2009)

Thx


----------



## kurt666 (1 Sep. 2009)

Noch immer eine Granate.
Danke dafür


----------



## Borland666 (1 Sep. 2009)

danke für die bilder!


----------



## dreamer1 (31 Okt. 2009)

Ein T r a u m !


----------



## posemuckel (15 März 2011)

Schöne Collagen.


----------



## Rambo (15 März 2011)

Für ihr Alter ist sie gut in Schuß! Danke!


----------



## Buddy Casino (31 März 2011)

:thumbup:
Klasse Frau!


----------



## sebinata (31 März 2011)

Super Bilder.


----------



## motionmacho (13 Mai 2011)

Noch nett anzuschaunen !!


----------



## brigitte (6 Dez. 2011)

gefällt mir sehr


----------



## Gerd23 (24 Aug. 2012)

eine tolle Frau, dankeschön


----------



## harrymudd (25 Aug. 2012)

:thx:


----------



## tomtomgo2111 (25 Aug. 2012)

Klasse!


----------



## Opodeldok (26 Sep. 2012)

Ich find sie sieht noch gut aus für ihr Alter. Tolle Frau und Schauspielerin. Danke für Sabine!


----------



## kevbo22 (26 Sep. 2012)

dankeschön


----------



## ladolce (18 Nov. 2012)

wuschig,wuschig,vielen dank


----------



## stopslhops (4 Juni 2013)

Danke für die Bilder einer wunderschönen, reizvollen und sehr begehrenswerten Frau!


----------



## Punisher (4 Juni 2013)

nicht schlecht


----------



## stopslhops (23 Juli 2013)

Ralf35 schrieb:


> einfach nur geil! Eine absolute Traumfrau mit einem tollen Körper und einem geilen Busen. Wunderschön!



:thx:da kann ich Dir nur vollumfänglich Recht geben! Eine super Frau - von der man leider nur träumen kann...


----------



## hasil (17 März 2015)

Sehr sexy. Selten unbekleidet.


----------



## ringelotter1 (17 März 2015)

Für alle was dabei?!


----------



## Meuw (10 Apr. 2015)

Tolle Frau!
Und süßer Nippelblitzer im Foto von "Nesthocker"


----------

